# Cheap 700c disc rear wheel to use on turbo trainer



## Lozi (26 Mar 2018)

I’m looking for a cheap rear wheel to put on my CX bike as a dedicated turbo trainer wheel so I don’t have to keep messing about changing tyres.

My bike is 700c, disc brakes, 11 speed Shimano 105.

Or if not does anybody know of a cheap wheel brand new that’s suitable?

Thanks


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Mar 2018)

Just go onto any online retail cycling website and sort wheels by price or pop into Halfords or your LBS and ask to see thei cheapest rear wheel. I got a "turbo" wheel for 30 quid this way.


----------



## Lozi (26 Mar 2018)

I have been looking but all the cheap ones I find are either not disc or won’t accept an 11 speed cassette


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Mar 2018)

If it helps Mavic 10 speed freehubs are compatible with 11 speed. I am 10 speed so loads of cheap stuff now.


----------



## yostumpy (27 Mar 2018)

if its just for a turbo, then any whhel will do, (11 sp), you don't need a rear brake at all on the turbo.!

BUT if you buy a decent rear disc wheel, you always have a spare, for when you fail to avoid that large pot hole!


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Mar 2018)

yostumpy said:


> if its just for a turbo, then any whhel will do, (11 sp), you don't need a rear brake at all on the turbo.!
> 
> BUT if you buy a decent rear disc wheel, you always have a spare, for when you fail to avoid that large pot hole!


I remember @si_c adding a caveat to this when i suggested it; OLD of 135mm wide is typical for disc rear wheels, 130mm for rim braked wheels.


----------



## si_c (27 Mar 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I remember @si_c adding a caveat to this when i suggested it; OLD of 135mm wide is typical for disc rear wheels, 130mm for rim braked wheels.



^^This, disc hubs are wider to accommodate the disc itself, otherwise the distances from the hub centreline would be too small to build decent wheels. You'll need to find either a road disc hub or even better, a cheap 29er QR MTB wheel. If it's a QR hub then it'll be a standard 135mm OLN, it's only once you move to through-axles that you need to worry about spacing.

It might even be worth considering a new wheelset - probably won't be that much more expensive than a single wheel to be honest. Once you start getting to 11speed, all the cheap options disappear.


----------



## Lozi (27 Mar 2018)

Will this do the trick? Rotors mount different I think does that matter?


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132435597504


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Mar 2018)

Lozi said:


> Will this do the trick? Rotors mount different I think does that matter?
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132435597504


Like @yostumpy says... Why put a rotor on it? Stop pedaling, wait a second.

You don't really want emergency stops on a roller/trainer.


----------



## Lozi (27 Mar 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Like @yostumpy says... Why put a rotor on it? Stop pedaling, wait a second.
> 
> You don't really want emergency stops on a roller/trainer.




Just in case I accidentally pull the level with nothing in there I can’t be bothered to keep putting something in the caliper. At least then if need be I could use it as a spare as well.


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Mar 2018)

Lozi said:


> Just in case I accidentally pull the level with nothing in there I can’t be bothered to keep putting something in the caliper. At least then if need be I could use it as a spare as well.


I run an rx05 without the rotor. Never had a problem with pads popping out with my bb7.

I use my slightly fairer weather bike for my turbo, and not having to line up a rotor makes swapping wheels for a turbo slightly less fiddly. And given how little I use the turbo, any fewer barriers is a bonus.


----------

